# OldSchoolLifter's Follistatin 344 Research Log! - Yeah Buddy!



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 20, 2011)

YouTube Video












Hey Guys, Well today I received my Follistatin 344, and will be running *100mcg/ed for the next 10 days*, I will continue to repeat this process once per month for a little while. 

Current Stats are as follows for *8-20-11*

*5'8
208lbs 
12%*

I am currently on cycle at week 8, I am running the following
*
1-?? Mod-Grf(1-29) 100mcg & GHRP-2 100mcg - 3X Daily, Morning/PWO/Pre Bed
1-13 Test Prop 50mg/ed
1-13 Tren Ace 100mg/ed
1-4 Dbol 40mg/ed
6-11 Dbol 40mg/ed
*
Gains have been steady, but lean, Id rather quality anyway. Acording to research, My Myostatin levels should be sky high right about now, So I will be getting a great accurate feel for how effective Myostatin Blockers are.

I run a Push/Legs/Pull routine and will do first injection Today 8-20-11 and Will finish last injection on 8-30-11

Many Thanks to :






​


----------



## yerg (Aug 20, 2011)

subbed............ Look forward to it bro!!!!!!!!!!!!
BTW who is that in the vid??? I like it!!!!
BLAME IT ON MY AAS...I MEAN ADD


----------



## yerg (Aug 20, 2011)

Awolnation....sail  Im hooked bro


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 20, 2011)

I lost all interest when I saw that song. God damn I hate that song lol


----------



## yerg (Aug 20, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I lost all interest when I saw that song. God damn I hate that song lol


 What?????????????????????????? Come on man... I cant believe i never heard this before.....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 20, 2011)

yerg said:


> subbed............ Look forward to it bro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BTW who is that in the vid??? I like it!!!!
> BLAME IT ON MY AAS...I MEAN ADD





yerg said:


> Awolnation....sail  Im hooked bro





bigbenj said:


> I lost all interest when I saw that song. God damn I hate that song lol




Ben has problems that song is the shit!! ! lol


First injection in the Pec, feels good!


----------



## yerg (Aug 20, 2011)

feels good???? hmmmmmmmmmmmm lol
Man GMO has me very interested in this stuff... cant wait to try it!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 20, 2011)

yerg said:


> feels good???? hmmmmmmmmmmmm lol
> Man GMO has me very interested in this stuff... cant wait to try it!



Same here man, Im glad I finally pulled the trigger, Should make for some awesome gains.


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

Hell yeah...I'm in for the ride, brother!


----------



## yerg (Aug 20, 2011)

right on... were gonna learn a lot from you test subjects............lol


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

In. 

You going to love this stuff OSL, it lives up to the hype and then some!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 21, 2011)

Well Today is Day 2, I will pin a bit later today, But I have Zero Post injection pain from yesterdays Chest Pin, Weight is still stable, but it hasn't even been 24 hours.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 21, 2011)

*The First 24 Hours*

Well i am officially 2 shots in, and 24 hours in

I weighed myself yesterday at 6:30pm at *208* and today at 6:30pm I am now *211*....  

Lets see how this plays out! Ill weight myself tomorrow morning, and get a more accurate read, but damn.


----------



## iron2 (Aug 21, 2011)

let us know how it goes OSL....from the sound of it should be awsome....


----------



## yerg (Aug 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Well i am officially 2 shots in, and 24 hours in
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday at 6:30pm at *208* and today at 6:30pm I am now *211*....
> 
> Lets see how this plays out! Ill weight myself tomorrow morning, and get a more accurate read, but damn.


 So what do you weight now?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 23, 2011)

Well as of this morning fasted I am *211.4 *with no food in me, this is insane! My pumps were so massive yesterday at the gym i needed to slow down in between sets so I could function. I am really liking this guys.

Will have more updates soon. No sides to report!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 23, 2011)

*4 Shots in 211.4*

Well I am 4 shots in, and as stated earlier this morning I weighed in at *211.4*, Gym today was Legs and strength has continued to climb, most likely due to the tren, but my endurance is higher than normal, and Is anyone getting really freaking hungry from this stuff? 

Im starving all day long.

Cant wait ti weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 24, 2011)

*5 shots in!!*

5 shots in this morning fasted I weight *213.2* no noticeable fat gain, I feel pumped, and strength has been very nice. A little heartburn, but nothing terrible.

So far so good!


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 24, 2011)

this stuff sounds awesome


----------



## yerg (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow... this is lookin good bro!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 24, 2011)

Shit man that's fasted, right now I just weight to see im at 216.6 lol!~


----------



## GMO (Aug 25, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Shit man that's fasted, right now I just weight to see im at 216.6 lol!~




Nice bro...Great gains thus far.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for logging this brother!


----------



## Dr. Tox (Aug 29, 2011)

What are the sides? From a genetic perspective this seems advantageous, but these this type of shit is beyond my expertise as to how it impacts your body. Any good reads?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 29, 2011)

*Coming to an end!*

coming close to the end,

I feel very dry actually, vascularity is great, Pumps are ridiculous, I am not holding much water at all, and I seem very hard!

My current weight is @ fasted *217.4* fasted. when I wake up in the morning, I have a nice 6 pack, and I feel as hard as a rock.

Endurance is high! even on tren, yesterday I decided to take off out of  the front door for a run, and ran a mile, ( I dont run ) and I was not  as tired as I should have been.

Overall I think this is a great compound, I feel like my body is producing muscle quicker, but more in a solid fashion. 

It has been a fun ride! I will get more soon, but will run 200mcg per day for 10 day next month and see if their is a difference


----------



## bell30 (Aug 30, 2011)

how were the pumps in your legs when jogging? Also I see all these logs but no pics or measurements. Do you have any difference in measurements?



OldSchoolLifter said:


> coming close to the end,
> 
> I feel very dry actually, vascularity is great, Pumps are ridiculous, I am not holding much water at all, and I seem very hard!
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to hear measured gains as well... weght is awesome, but where are u gaining it


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 9, 2011)

sounds awesome, your logs are getting me pumped up to give some peptides a go, also curious if noticeable where weight was gained or if increased muscle density


----------



## Brujonn (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 22, 2011)

awsome thread ! i'm following this for sure...


----------



## spaemp3 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for log bro been looking to run this stuff for awhile


----------

